# Electric fuel pump??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Monday!

During my winter-rebuild, I need to replace my fuel pump. My thought is to install an electric pump near the gas tank, and saw a pump from Holley for about $80, and a fancier one with the Jegs name for about $175.

Before I make the switch, is there really any reason NOT to install an electric pump? I like the idea of being assured of constant fuel pressure and less likely to have vapor lock. I never experienced vapor lock with the mechanical pump on hot days (no ac and no fuel return line), but am also assuming my new 455 will generate more underhood heat than my tired, low HP 400 did. I have electric fans & aluminum rad, so maybe not enough difference in heat to make a difference?

Looks like the pumps only draw 2amp or less, so should be able to simply install a manual operated HD switch to run the power line through with no relay.

Any cons to an electric pump that I am not considering?


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

Also don't forget you might leave that switch on accidently, so you might want to wire it to your ignition. I'm am electric pump fan but each pulp has poised and mineses


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

You'll want some type of pressure cut off switch so that if your in an accident the fuel pump is not spraying fuel, especially if there is a fire.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would stay with a mechanical pump if I were you. Cheaper, quieter, more reliable and more than adequite for your needs. Just get a high volume unit. Insulate the lines if you are worried about heat. If you were going FI I would say go for it but for the low fuel pressure you need mechanical pump is really the way to go. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

:agree


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion: electric pumps are fine for race cars, MAYBE the occasionally driven "pro-street" car, that's about it.

If you're concerned about fuel delivery and vapor lock, make sure that
1) You've got 1/2" line from the tank to the pump
2) You've got a functioning vapor return line
3) You've got a high quality mechanical pump that's capable of keeping up with demand.

On 'the Beast' I'm running a RobbMc "1100" pump (overkill I know, but I never have to worry about "enough") into a RobbMc regulator. 1/2" line from the tank to the pump to the regulator.
Quality stuff, USA made, and very well supported.
RobbMc pump
RobbMc regulator

I'm also running these on my car:
Large filter
Starter

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a fancy pump Bear! The Holley pump on the old 400 was working fine, but noticed the diaphram was starting to look "weather checked" when I opened it up. You guys talked me into staying with a mechanical pump. If I do run into vapor lock, I will look closer at a return line up near the carb. I recall that Lars had a good article on that.

After all I am in MN... We really do not run into a lot of "vapor lock" weather days!


----------

